# Joined A Gym!



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

So I went and joined a gym. It was super-intimidating to do this. I had to sit n the parking lot for an hour before I was able to gain the courage to enter it and join. I'm not exaggerating - I was afraid I'd have a panic attack once I got inside.

I walked around the equipment and it was all intimidating. So I sat in the locker room for a bit.

Then I tried a treadmill for like 10 minutes and watched a few people use a couple of the machines so a few minutes after they were done I got off the treadmill and tried those machines. It wasn't hard at all. I went to a couple other machines next but couldn't figure them out. It had a diagram how to use the machine but the machine didn't match the diagram. So then I went home.

I'd say it was pretty successful actually. Yah the people in there all had perfect bodies but they minded their own business and the only staff member was working the front desk and she was very nice.

Nothing intimidating or hard at all. Got to figure out how to use some of the other equipment, and the big thing will be I can't go so late every night. 

Using a cardio machine (which I'm comfortable with) first was a great idea and I owe splenddbob here for that advice.. I can do that for 10 minutes or so every time. It got me psyched to try out a machine and got me watching people use them.

I am watching YouTube videos trying to learn the equipment. 

Exercising in a gym was something I've wanted to do for 10 years or so now but was always too scared to do it. I get so achey at work sitting at a computer all day and then coming home and watching TV or surfing Internet or reading. I am a string-bean too so I hope this helps with that. 

I'm not exaggerating. This is Yuge for me.


__________________


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

lucky you didnt fly off the treadmill like an idiot, just be careful on it next time, try not to think about it.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

SFC01 said:


> lucky you didnt fly off the treadmill like an idiot, just be careful on it next time, try not to think about it.


Why would a silly thing like that happen to me.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

wmu'14 said:


> Why would a silly thing like that happen to me.


:grin2: just dont even let it cross your mind next time, it may make you nervous and thats when accidents happen - i wish I hadnt mentioned it now.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

wmu'14 said:


> I am watching YouTube videos trying to learn the equipment.


Congratulations.

Glad to hear it. If when you do your research you have specific questions, I'd be willing to help.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Congratulations on taking the first step.



wmu'14 said:


> Yah the people in there all had perfect bodies


 Just out of curiosity what do you consider a perfect body?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

This is huge for me. I've really actually enjoyed going and it hasn't been stressful or full of ***-hats at all.



SFC01 said:


> :grin2: just dont even let it cross your mind next time, it may make you nervous and thats when accidents happen - i wish I hadn't mentioned it now.



I learned that you can start it really really really slow and then gradually get faster, then gradually slow down again.
 
I use the treadmill just to warm up and get those 'relaxing endorphins' into my system so I'm not anxious using the strength equipment.

Why run on a boring-*** treadmill when you can run outside?



LonelyLurker said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Glad to hear it. If when you do your research you have specific questions, I'd be willing to help.


So today when I went - my second time - watching the Youtube videos really helped. Really there's nothing much to it! I was also able to figure out a couple other machines at the gym.

Running on a treadmill first for 10 minutes or so allows me to watch people use the machines and releases those relaxing endorphins or whatever that just makes me feel less anxious when I go to the strength machines.

Someday the goal will be to progress to free weights, which is intimidating too, but for now using the machines and **** will have to work.

Another goal will be not to go at 10 or 11 at night but earlier in the evening. (Come home from work at 5, eat dinner, digest for a bit, then go at like 7 or 8 )
I feel like I'll have this goal down in a couple weeks because I'll have learned how to use a lot of the equipment by then.



JH1983 said:


> Just out of curiosity what do you consider a perfect body?


Oh, you know, skinny with a perfect butt and perky boobs for a girl; a guy super-buff with low body fat.


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

Super buff = hilariously silly looking. low body fat = good. Please don't try to transform yourself into a beefy roidster. There is a line when it comes to muscle that shouldn't be crossed.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

wmu'14 said:


> So today when I went - my second time - watching the Youtube videos really helped. Really there's nothing much to it! I was also able to figure out a couple other machines at the gym.
> 
> Running on a treadmill first for 10 minutes or so allows me to watch people use the machines and releases those relaxing endorphins or whatever that just makes me feel less anxious when I go to the strength machines.
> 
> ...


This is all I was trying to teach you, that you have the ability to learn if you look. It's actually much better to do it this way as you can learn what works for you.

Let me suggest something else also, stop looking at this as a way to "earn" a woman, look at it as a way to improve and prove that you can conquer adversity (that's what good training really is, continuously overcoming adversity).

If you do this right you'll come to learn that hard work can make you able to achieve things you couldn't do before (as you'll get stronger), this can affect how you view the rest of your life.

Muscles aren't the only thing that can grow in a gym.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

LonelyLurker said:


> Let me suggest something else also, stop looking at this as a way to "earn" a woman, look at it as a way to improve and prove that you can conquer adversity (that's what good training really is, continuously overcoming adversity).
> 
> If you do this right you'll come to learn that hard work can make you able to achieve things you couldn't do before (as you'll get stronger), this can affect how you view the rest of your life.
> 
> Muscles aren't the only thing that can grow in a gym.


For sure. I just sit around all day at work and then come home on computer/TV/read. (I mean I'll do body-weight exercises and ride my bike and I've run a marathon and used to swim laps and ****) But I feel so achey and get neck strain if I don't exercise and I think going to the gym will really help this. It'll really help my posture too, I think. And I did enjoy going these couple times. I do like to exercise, but it's largely been cardio outside of body-weight exercises and those only help so much.

Even joining and going a couple times is a huge accomplishment. I'd never have done that if I hadn't cured my Social Anxiety Disorder. A couple posters were saying 'wmu you haven't cured your SAD yet.' Bull****. I just went to the ****ing gym bro, something that I was so intimidated by back when I had SAD. I am accomplishing so much in the couple years I've cured my SAD.

It's frustrating as hell though it seems to be all for nought...........


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Alex4You said:


> Super buff = hilariously silly looking. low body fat = good. Please don't try to transform yourself into a beefy roidster. There is a line when it comes to muscle that shouldn't be crossed.


My goal isn't to be a body-builder. It's just to gain some weight, look like I exercise, and it's to help my achy-ness from sitting all day at work, and I'm sick of being such a string bean.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats. Nice to hear it's working out for you and you're getting through the initial stages like it was no big deal after all. Sure there could be some bad times or days, but I found doing the weight machines helped phase out the bad memories of the day easier. Yeah, I know for me in particular with severe SA having more muscle or not has minuscule effect on dating, so early on I went mainly for the feel and the strength development and to distract after a bad day at work with *******s. And after a while of routine it actually can get addictive where you can feel the itch to go like missing out if you didn't get the routine done for the night. Nope, I never used 'roids, but I did use those creatin supplement pills and muscle 'milk'. I can say it's helped with "lifting" groceries, "pushing"&lifting to move furniture when needed, easier to swing my tennis racquet etc, and probably just general toning which probably helps as one ages.


----------



## onthespectrum (Aug 31, 2017)

You should do 30 minutes on the treadmill or 30 minutes of cardio! Soooo much research out there that 30 minutes of cardio 3 times a week significantly reduces anxiety! Also, you can go back to the 10 minute intervals after you reach the 3 times a week 30 minute non stop goal  has worked wonders for me


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

railcar82594 said:


> Congrats. Nice to hear it's working out for you and you're getting through the initial stages like it was no big deal after all. Sure there could be some bad times or days, but I found doing the weight machines helped phase out the bad memories of the day easier. Yeah, I know for me in particular with severe SA having more muscle or not has minuscule effect on dating, so early on I went mainly for the feel and the strength development and to distract after a bad day at work with *******s. And after a while of routine it actually can get addictive where you can feel the itch to go like missing out if you didn't get the routine done for the night. Nope, I never used 'roids, but I did use those creatin supplement pills and muscle 'milk'. I can say it's helped with "lifting" groceries, "pushing"&lifting to move furniture when needed, easier to swing my tennis racquet etc, and probably just general toning which probably helps as one ages.


I think some of the 'no big deal' is that I'm going to late. I don't want to go so late forever. Eventually I'll want/need to go at about 7pm-ish.

I agree on it being great for 'feel' and development. It is relaxing.



onthespectrum said:


> You should do 30 minutes on the treadmill or 30 minutes of cardio! Soooo much research out there that 30 minutes of cardio 3 times a week significantly reduces anxiety! Also, you can go back to the 10 minute intervals after you reach the 3 times a week 30 minute non stop goal  has worked wonders for me


Why? I am trying to gain some weight. I feel like I don't really need to work on cardio as much. I have a 'runner's body' where I can just go out and run a few miles fairly easily. I have history of running a marathon, track and cross country in high school, biking, and even some swimming laps.

I don't mind doing a 10 minute warm-up run on the treadmill or exercise bikel, but I didn't join the gym to do that and don't want that to be my focus. If I want some cardio, I'll run outside or ride my bike.

Sorry for sounding like I'm slapping you in the face, because I appreciate any and all responses.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Make sure you step up your calorie intake. You can't grow if you don't eat enough. A lot of people overestimate how much they eat, too. Best to track your calories.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

JH1983 said:


> Make sure you step up your calorie intake. You can't grow if you don't eat enough. A lot of people overestimate how much they eat, too. Best to track your calories.


Yes, I'm already seeing that's going to be an issue..................I just don't have the body for this ****.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> Yes, I'm already seeing that's going to be an issue..................I just don't have the body for this ****.


nope, its np wmu, just do what @JH1983 says, go to myfitnesspal.com and log your calories every day, it takes 2 minutes once you are up and running and have your regular meals set in. If you don't have the caloric surplus it isn't going to work.

2 things:

1. The weight you are lifting goes up over time
2. You have a very slight caloric surplus

then you gain muscle. When your body fat gets too high, you keep training and switch to a deficit, rinse and repeat. There isn't any point in being one of those guys who goes to the gym, doesn't do this and just lifts the same weight forever.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> nope, its np wmu, just do what @JH1983 says, go to myfitnesspal.com and log your calories every day, it takes 2 minutes once you are up and running and have your regular meals set in. If you don't have the caloric surplus it isn't going to work.
> 
> 2 things:
> 
> ...


I'll have to eat non-stop. Keep in mind how much I have to eat just to maintain my scrawniness. I am the runt in the litter. I was scrawny compared to other kids even though I ate more then they did and before they started to lift. And if I eat non-stop, will the gains be worth it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I definitely need to cut the cardio
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> Yes, I'm already seeing that's going to be an issue..................I just don't have the body for this ****.


I know all too well. I'm eating 4000+ calories a day just to maintain my weight.

Just some tips:

Shakes are a must between meals. Not just protein powder, but stuff like whole eggs, oatmeal, olive oil (120 calories per tablespoon), peanut butter, fruit and veggies, Greek yogurt, milk, etc. It's easy to make two 1000 calorie shakes and get them down between meals.

Start small and build onto your meals. Like 3 regular meals and add something small to them a little at a time. A serving of peanuts, a banana, a glass of milk or whatever you can get down easily. Build your meals up and eventually start adding a fourth or fifth meal or whatever works for you. Cereal is good, too. Easy to get down. If I get behind or just struggling to get in calories I'll get up in the night and eat a few bowls with a glass of milk.

Tracking your calories is a must. Eating until you're full isn't going to cut it. Set your calorie goals and reach them. Get your gram or gram and a half of protein per pound of bodyweight and fill the rest with whatever ratio of fat and carbs works for you. Personally super high carb makes me really bloated, so I go a little higher on fat. I'll do cheat weekends sometimes, too. Not where I eat more, but eat less. Not so much less it sets me back though. I'll eat whatever I want and quit when I get full. Good for a mental break from constant eating.

First thing you need to do is figure out what it takes to maintain your weight and start eating about 500 calories over that every day. You'll have to adjust occasionally as you gain weight. Don't say you don't have the body for it, you can get used to it if you want it bad enough.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> nope, its np wmu, just do what @JH1983 says, go to myfitnesspal.com and log your calories every day, it takes 2 minutes once you are up and running and have your regular meals set in. If you don't have the caloric surplus it isn't going to work.
> 
> 2 things:
> 
> ...


x2, @wmu'14

Forgot to mention MyFitnessPal. It's a pain at first, but once you've got everything in there it's easy.

And definitely don't be one of those guys Bob mentioned, every gym is full of them. There's more to this than just screwing around with weights. Gotta progress and gotta eat to gain. Cutting will be a breeze for you like it is for me because we've got high metabolisms. Where we struggle is gaining weight.



wmu'14 said:


> I definitely need to cut the cardio
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not necessarily. Maybe limit it. The heavier you get the more you'll need it because you'll get winded easier.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

JH1983 said:


> I know all too well. I'm eating 4000+ calories a day just to maintain my weight.
> 
> Just some tips:
> 
> ...


Yikes. Yes this really is not going to work for me. I'm not going to eat non-stop. I'd say I might as well cancel my membership but I guess I don't see what's wrong with lifting for just the exercise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

JH1983 said:


> x2, @wmu'14
> 
> Forgot to mention MyFitnessPal. It's a pain at first, but once you've got everything in there it's easy.
> 
> ...


Cardio wastes energy that should be going to muscle building. I'm done with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> I'll have to eat non-stop. Keep in mind how much I have to eat just to maintain my scrawniness. I am the runt in the litter. I was scrawny compared to other kids even though I ate more then they did and before they started to lift. And if I eat non-stop, will the gains be worth it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No, give up now.

Eat non stop is total bull****. It's unbelievably easy to make a surplus. I could eat 3000 calories in the next 15 minutes without the slightest bit of trouble. Seriously, when I finish my cut I will make a video showing how easy it is to eat an extra 3-4k calories. You live in the US ffs, just walk into a restaurant and you will absorb 5k calories through the air.

No, the gains probably wont be worth it in your case because:

1. You wont log your calories
2. You won't eat at a surplus
3. You won't keep the weights you lift rising over time.
4. You won't do it consistently and for long enough

Jesus christ I would love to be in your position and be able to actually lift properly, but I can't because of my damn neck, and I might have to stop entirely, and _I love it_ I ****ing really do.

Do 1-4, and in a year you will gain 15-20lbs of muscle. That's all you are going to get if you don't take steroids, that's all anyone can get.

You have been told what you need to do, just do it, or don't.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Sigh, some posters are just Bob rage bait lol


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> Yikes. Yes this really is not going to work for me. I'm not going to eat non-stop. I'd say I might as well cancel my membership but I guess I don't see what's wrong with lifting for just the exercise.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's not non-stop, just more than you eat now and I was giving you ideas to make it easier. And there's nothing wrong with lifting just for exercise if that's what you're into, but your whole thing was not being skinny anymore and this is how you change that. Or don't, I'm just trying to help you out.



splendidbob said:


> No, give up now.
> 
> Eat non stop is total bull****. It's unbelievably easy to make a surplus. I could eat 3000 calories in the next 15 minutes without the slightest bit of trouble. Seriously, when I finish my cut I will make a video showing how easy it is to eat an extra 3-4k calories. You live in the US ffs, just walk into a restaurant and you will absorb 5k calories through the air.
> 
> ...


Sucks, too. I'd love to see you be able to because I know you'd be meticulous and highly motivated about it. Also, beast with 3k calories in one sitting. 2k is about my max for one meal. Wish I had your appetite. I've been stuck with my current weight awhile. Just can't find the motivation to eat more.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

JH1983 said:


> Sucks, too. I'd love to see you be able to because I know you'd be meticulous and highly motivated about it. Also, beast with 3k calories in one sitting. 2k is about my max for one meal. Wish I had your appetite. I've been stuck with my current weight awhile. Just can't find the motivation to eat more.


Hah, well, I am an ex 350lb binge eater so, that kinda thing is no problem for me .

It's more like this:






Yeh, some people struggle to get the calories, different problems. Wmu sometimes gets to me and I snap lol.

If he logged his calories, at his weight, its almost unthinkable he would be eating more than 3k per day. And yeh, he isn't losing weight, so he is just talking about eating an extra what, 200-300 cals per day for now. It will go up of course, but it's a pretty big jump from eating a protein bar a day or whatever to "eating non stop" .

Yeh, it's frustrating re training. I think I am able to continue in some capacity anyway . The annoying part is, its worse atm not primarily cos of weight training, but because I went swimming and kinda moved my head from side to side getting the water out of my ears lol. fml.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Hah, well, I am an ex 350lb binge eater so, that kinda thing is no problem for me .
> 
> It's more like this:
> 
> ...


Yeah, at 160lbs I'd say you're right on at 3k. That'd be four small meals. If he's really serious a year or two of training and diet would have him ahead of 90% of commercial gym members.

That's when it gets you when you're just doing something like shaking your head. A few months ago after a heavy deadlift session I was pulling my deadlift socks off and thought I gave myself a hernia. Luckily it was just some kind of weird stretch and I might've been a little dehydrated. Would've been ironic to get taken down by a sock after pulling heavy weight.


----------



## W00DBINE (Sep 13, 2016)

I joined a 24/7 gym a couple of months ago, I started going at 4am because there's less people at that time so it gave me time to get used to the new surroundings and learn how to use the equipment. 

Now I can confidently go at any time and I've got my own routine I do.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I could honestly see myself losing weight doing this! (The calories are simply burned off exercising and not go to muscle or fat)

I guess I just need to find an eating plan and follow it.



W00DBINE said:


> I joined a 24/7 gym a couple of months ago, I started going at 4am because there's less people at that time so it gave me time to get used to the new surroundings and learn how to use the equipment.
> 
> Now I can confidently go at any time and I've got my own routine I do.


Congrats! I've been going at 11ish at night when it's not too busy, but want to start working my way to earlier in the evening.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> No, give up now.
> 
> Eat non stop is total bull****. It's unbelievably easy to make a surplus. I could eat 3000 calories in the next 15 minutes without the slightest bit of trouble. Seriously, when I finish my cut I will make a video showing how easy it is to eat an extra 3-4k calories. You live in the US ffs, just walk into a restaurant and you will absorb 5k calories through the air.
> 
> ...


3 of the 4 are completely possible. The 4th is hardest: Here's the thing about eating at a surplus: That'll get harder and harder the more I gain; Eventually I'll have to be eating non-stop. I don't want to do that.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> 3 of the 4 are completely possible. The 4th is hardest: Here's the thing about eating at a surplus: That'll get harder and harder the more I gain; Eventually I'll have to be eating non-stop. I don't want to do that.


(assume you mean second)

Not until you reach your natural potential or close to, will calories be a big deal, which is like 3 years away or something.

Atm your weight is roughly stable right? that means when you log calories, you will see what calories are your maintenance level. That's literally what you eat right now to maintain. You would then simply make sure protein is high enough (doesn't need to be that high according to the science btw), and then raise by a small amount to gain muscle,* but you only want to gain muscle, you don't want to gain fat* and that **** has to be dieted off later (and you will lose muscle doing so).

So there are (afaik) 2500 calories per lb of muscle. Let's be really optimistic and say that you are going to gain 24lbs of solid muscle in a year, that amounts to 24*2500=60,000 which equals 164 extra calories per day, or thereabouts. This is on top of what you currently eat. You just need to log it to find out what that amount is.

And don't believe the myth btw, 1lb of extra muscle isnt worth 100 more calories per day, though it will consume extra calories when you intensively train. But realistically, at the end of year 1, you will end up eating something like, what 600 calories more than you do _atm_, max (not including extra calories burned from the exercise itself, which hunger will take care of). That isn't even remotely challenging, and that's carrying 24 more lbs which basically puts you into the "will attract 17-24 year olds so long as you walk around topless or in muscle shirts" category you want to be in.

It's the exact same deal as weight loss. You think there is some magic going on in your body that means you can't gain / lose weight, until you _accurately _log it and it turns out you have been eating way more (or in your case less) than you thought.

This btw, is why you stop, research things and _don't run with your immediate assumptions_. the same applies to things like what women find attractive, fwiw.

I assume you will ignore all of this because really, being honest, you are now looking for an excuse not to go to they gym any more.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Not until you reach your natural potential or close to, will calories be a big deal, which is like 3 years away or something.
> 
> Atm your weight is roughly stable right? that means when you log calories, you will see what calories are your maintenance level. That's literally what you eat right now to maintain. You would then simply make sure protein is high enough (doesn't need to be that high according to the science btw), and then raise by a small amount to gain muscle,* but you only want to gain muscle, you don't want to gain fat* and that **** has to be dieted off later (and you will lose muscle doing so).
> 
> ...


False. I like exercising and am not looking for an excuse to not go to the gym. I hate sitting all day at work and then coming home and sitting. Prior to last week my exercise 'history' included running for fun, running a marathon, riding bikes regularly, going for walks, basketball, golf, track and cross country in high school, body weight exercises at home. All of these (outside of cross country and track in high school; and running a marathon) I try to do every week. I get neck strain and achey in general sitting around all day.

I don't have a problem with gaining fat. That's not an issue at all! Can't my body just turn that fat to muscle?

Yes my weight is roughly stable. I've actually been gaining weight the past couple years. (I don't see it when I look at myself in the mirror though)

Okay, I guess I will do your stupid site and find a 'skinny to regular guy diet' to follow.

(And my stereotypes about women are 100% accurate FWIW)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> (assume you mean second)
> 
> Not until you reach your natural potential or close to, will calories be a big deal, which is like 3 years away or something.
> 
> ...


Okay, it says I need 2080 calories a day. I'm currently at 2155, so I'm over for today.

This website doesn't factor in metabolism though? I don't get it.

EDIT: Forgot the pizza I had today: I need 2080 calories a day. I'm currently at 2479


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> I don't have a problem with gaining fat. That's not an issue at all! Can't my body just turn that fat to muscle?


Read my last post ffs, ignore the final paragraph. No. OMFG. Stop running with things you heard once and ****ing look into it. In fact you don't even have to, just trust what I am telling you. And if you don't believe me, then listen to @JH1983 who is muscular beyond your wildest buffest dreams (see muscle thread). Or ask @LonelyLurker (see muscle thread).

No, fat doesn't turn into muscle, no. Omfg. Fat doesn't turn into muscle in the same way that women don't _only_ like buff guys, wth man? Here is how it works. God help me for explaining it because I know you won't take it in. Maybe someone else will gain benefit from it.

Think of it like this, when you have an excess of calories, your body gains weight. Some of this weight is muscle, some of it is fat, this occurs even if you don't lift weights btw (the muscle gain, but it will be a low %). Lifting weights (progressively, which means more over time) "convinces" your body to gain a higher % of muscle. So in reality you would want to start at say 200 cals per day surplus.

At the end of the year, if you are tight with calories, precise, have great genetics, you gain like 24 lbs of muscle, and 6lbs of fat (or whatever, i haven't calculated it).

Now here is what happens when you try to lose that fat, yeh, _you lose some muscle as well_, so when you have gotten rid of that fat (assuming you log, keep training hard, eat enough protein etc), you will lose 6 lbs of fat and say 2 lbs of muscle.

Hooray, you are now 22lbs of pure muscle up at the end of the year, great victory.

Now here is what happens if you just eat like a pig and don't log (been there btw, and am having to waste time dieting now as a result). You gain something like 35lbs in the year and convince yourself you have gained 35lbs of muscle. Really you have gained 15lbs of muscle and 20lbs of fat. You diet. _When you diet you lose muscle_. So at the end, you end up with like 5lbs of pure muscle in a year. Oops.

That is why you log, and _you make sure you don't gain excess fat_, because contrary to what you for some inexplicable reason think, women in the 17-24 age group who are turned on by "muscular dudes" aren't turned on by dudes who have just spent a year basically getting fat.

That is how it works. It just is. You either listen to me, do it properly, get all your pins lined up at the start, or you waste a year gaining virtually no muscle, a bunch of fat and then complain "girls don't like me because I am fat, they are wrong to do so".

Just listen, stop being obstinate for the sake of it, and do it properly.

And yes, /sigh, women in your age group will be more attracted to you if you have a lean muscular physique. It isn't your main problem, btw, but it will help you. Christ. I said it now.

This is your guide.

1. Ideally, start following a good program like stronglifts or whatever. I will leave this for you to research because you can't be spoonfed every damn thing in life. Learn the basic compound lifts properly, so you don't get injured. You don't have to do this, but its going to get you in and out of the gym quicker and be more effective.

2. Train full body 3x per week

3. Make sure that over time the weights, or reps, but ideally the weights go up in time. The more they go up the more muscle you will gain.

4. Log your daily intake via myfitnesspal. You may need to weigh food to be accurate, but you can _perhaps_ skip this depending on 6.

5. Eat minimum of 60-80g protein per day, in reality safer to go higher, 100-150 or whatever. No need for protein powder etc tho.

6. Monitor and log your weight. Raise calories from maintenance (the level which you don't gain weight) by 200 calories for a couple of weeks, see what your weight is. You want to gain _no more than 2-3 lbs per month_. Absolutely no more than 4. And you better be lifting properly or its gonna be mostly fat. Adjust calories as you go according to weight, mostly ignore MFP's guide though it might be roughly accurate, it might not.

At the end of the year you have gained a whopping amount of muscle, hopefully minimal fat, a tonne of strength and those 17 year old's will be all over you at the beach.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> Okay, it says I need 2080 calories a day. I'm currently at 2155, so I'm over for today.
> 
> This website doesn't factor in metabolism though? I don't get it.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot the pizza I had today: I need 2080 calories a day. I'm currently at 2479


Ima ignore this and let you read the post I made after it


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Read my last post ffs, ignore the final paragraph. No. OMFG. Stop running with things you heard once and ****ing look into it. In fact you don't even have to, just trust what I am telling you. And if you don't believe me, then listen to @JH1983 who is muscular beyond your wildest buffest dreams (see muscle thread). Or ask @LonelyLurker (see muscle thread).
> 
> No, fat doesn't turn into muscle, no. Omfg. Fat doesn't turn into muscle in the same way that women don't _only_ like buff guys, wth man? Here is how it works. God help me for explaining it because I know you won't take it in. Maybe someone else will gain benefit from it.
> 
> ...


LOL Bob. You crack me up.

FWIW, I don't have a problem with gaining fat. ANY weight gain is GOOD weight gain! I don't want to be told I'm a ****ing string bean.

Also, so what you're saying, when your website tells me 'this is your target calories', and I'm already above it just to maintain my current weight, I actually need to eat even above that? Crazy.

Also, can I just drink that muscle milk or whatever it's called. Will that help me too? (I remember in college I'd drink milk like crazy and that fills you up / gains weight on itself)


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Ima ignore this and let you read the post I made after it


This still isn't clear. What you're telling me is I need to eat above the surplus I have on your website, correct? That's a ****-ton of food.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Obv I bow before the superior wisdom of the two gents mentioned, as they have actually done it if they wish to correct me.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Obv I bow before the superior wisdom of the two gents mentioned, as they have actually done it if they wish to correct me.


I take that as a yes? yikes. I'm going to literally have to eat all that I've eaten today another round of to get anywhere.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> LOL Bob. You crack me up.
> 
> FWIW, I don't have a problem with gaining fat. ANY weight gain is GOOD weight gain! I don't want to be told I'm a ****ing string bean.
> 
> ...





wmu'14 said:


> This still isn't clear. What you're telling me is I need to eat above the surplus I have on your website, correct? That's a ****-ton of food.


Nope re fat, reread. Women are attracted more in your age group to lean physiques carrying some muscle, on average (not all of them, obviously, need saying). That means not gaining fat. Fat is your enemy because in order to get the maximum % of women thinking your body is hot in your age range it needs to have a low bodyfat %. As stated, when you lose fat you lose muscle, to some degree, the two are unavoidably linked, you want to gain weight and maximise muscle gain, minimise fat gain and then later on when you need to lose weight and maximise fat gain and minimise muscle gain. These cycles are called "bulking and cutting". You bulk with the minimum fat gain, you cut with the minimum muscle loss.

The fat has to come off at some point given your goal, and since in doing so you lose some muscle, just don't excess fat in the first place.

Re my fitnesspal, I assume you set it to a goal of gaining half a lb a week? That will give you a very rough basic estimate as to what you need to eat. It might be wrong though, so you need to weigh and keep tabs on this, and adjust calories up or down depending on how much weight you have gained. within a few months you will know pretty accurately what you need to eat. It probably won't be far off the MFP estimate though.

Go with the estimate for now if you have set 0.5 lbs per week. Eat that much, and get enough protein. After 2 weeks weigh yourself and see if you have gained weight. If you have gained too much, drop calories back a bit, if you have gained too little raise them. Make sure you lift hard at the gym and increase weights over time. Done.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> I take that as a yes? yikes. I'm going to literally have to eat all that I've eaten today another round of to get anywhere.


What?
No. I linked them in case they wanted to correct anything I wrote. I have learned this myself, but haven't done it to anywhere near the success they have, their knowledge trumps mine, though I am pretty sure I am basically correct. Nobody has suggested you need to eat twice as many calories as you need. Didn't you read my posts, I explained it all.

1. Did you set MFP target weight to gain 0.5lbs per week? If not do that.
2. What was the calorie target given?
3. How much protein in g did you eat today?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

1.) Yes it's at .5
2.) Calorie target 2080. Currently above it at 2803.
3.) 126g protein eaten

I have a question: Do you think I should drink muscle milk **** or no


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

It says if I ate everyday like today I'd weigh 161 pounds in 5 weeks. Bull****.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@wmu'14

Ok, I don't trust that 2080 is right (internet is saying thats maintenance).

Go here:
https://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/calculate-your-total-daily-energy-expenditure-tdee.html

fill it in and post back what it gives ya


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Also bear in mind you probably need to have weighed your meals (or they be prepared) for the MFP calories to be accurate.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> @wmu'14
> 
> Ok, I don't trust that 2080 is right (internet is saying thats maintenance).
> 
> ...


Ha ha 1781


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

**** this ****. I'm going to go out and buy a bunch of muscle milk **** now before I go to gym. (Even if I can't gain weight, I like the exercise)

(And for the record, women do like buff guys. They also like guys with fat too. The one thing they don't like is skinny string bean bean pole twig guys)


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ok, that's fine then the MFP probably isn't too far off the mark. So you overate by about 800 calories today, assuming you logged accurately, which you probably didn't.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Ok, that's fine then the MFP probably isn't too far off the mark. So you overate by about 800 calories today, assuming you logged accurately, which you probably didn't.


So I overate but that's technically my 'maintenance', correct? I really need to be overeating my overeating, correct?

Yah, got my shoes on off to buy me a bunch of milk.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ok, well, I salute you sir, you are _the_ long con troll. I actually bought it. Your trolling was a masterful piece of deranged persistence.



wmu'14 said:


> Muscle milk.





wmu'14 said:


> Fat turning to muscle.





wmu'14 said:


> And my stereotypes about women are 100% accurate FWIW












I suppose you kept me occupied and my mind off food during my cut at least.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Ok, well, I salute you sir, you are _the_ long con troll. I actually bought it. Your trolling was a masterful piece of deranged persistence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with muscle milk? That's better than miserably failing at eating high above my surplus
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

@splendidbob

First off you have the patience of a saint. You pretty well nailed it, not much to add from me.

If Planet Fitness truly doesn't allow barbell lifts you could substitute some dumbbell variations and still make some progress.

Rather than squat, bench and row for workout A and squat, overhead press and deadlift for workout B you could do dumbbell Bulgarian split squats, dumbbell bench and one arm dumbbell rows for workout A and goblet squat, standing dumbbell overhead press and dumbbell Romanian deadlift for workout B.
@wmu'14 I find my maintenance calories to be around 30% higher than the online calculators say they should be. Even if you were the same that would be under 3k calories for you. That shouldn't take any special means to hit every day.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

JH1983 said:


> @splendidbob
> 
> First off you have the patience of a saint. You pretty well nailed it, not much to add from me.
> 
> ...


But it assumes everyone has the same metabolism.

Also to get 3K is about half of what I ate yesterday. So essentially id have to eat a whole nother meall. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> But it assumes everyone has the same metabolism.
> 
> Also to get 3K is about half of what I ate yesterday. So essentially id have to eat a whole nother meall.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Having never tracked your calories long-term along with your bodyweight you're just assuming you don't have the same metabolism as everyone else because you don't really know for sure. It's very possible you might have a higher metabolism and in that case you'll have to eat more than most people. That's just the reality of this. 3k was just a made up guess by me, by the way, you'll have to figure out your own numbers by trial and error. Starting with those calculators is still your best bet.

My own maintenance calories are in the low 4000's. I know this from years of tracking them and observing my weight. This is the hand I was dealt. I complain sometimes, but in the end I get it done because this is what I want for myself. So I guess you have to ask yourself if this is what you want. Your goal of just not being skinny isn't anything crazy. Hit the gym three times a week and eat (maybe) 3k calories a day. That first year is a breeze. You have a real, step by step blueprint here. It's up to you.


----------



## AlixWW (Sep 26, 2017)

wmu'14 said:


> So I went and joined a gym. It was super-intimidating to do this. I had to sit n the parking lot for an hour before I was able to gain the courage to enter it and join. I'm not exaggerating - I was afraid I'd have a panic attack once I got inside.
> 
> I walked around the equipment and it was all intimidating. So I sat in the locker room for a bit.
> 
> ...


Lol, if you are this afraid of a little fitness gym, try a boxing gym. after i joined a boxing gym the fitness gym feels like child play.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

JH1983 said:


> Having never tracked your calories long-term along with your bodyweight you're just assuming you don't have the same metabolism as everyone else because you don't really know for sure. It's very possible you might have a higher metabolism and in that case you'll have to eat more than most people. That's just the reality of this. 3k was just a made up guess by me, by the way, you'll have to figure out your own numbers by trial and error. Starting with those calculators is still your best bet.
> 
> My own maintenance calories are in the low 4000's. I know this from years of tracking them and observing my weight. This is the hand I was dealt. I complain sometimes, but in the end I get it done because this is what I want for myself. So I guess you have to ask yourself if this is what you want. Your goal of just not being skinny isn't anything crazy. Hit the gym three times a week and eat (maybe) 3k calories a day. That first year is a breeze. You have a real, step by step blueprint here. It's up to you.


4K!!?!?!?!?!?!!? What's your meal plan??!?!!?!!??!?!?!
(I really think drinking a lot of milk is the best answer for me (and eating a little more too))



AlixWW said:


> Lol, if you are this afraid of a little fitness gym, try a boxing gym. after i joined a boxing gym the fitness gym feels like child play.


LOL it's called a history of Social Anxiety Disorder. But I passed that fear and have exercised there 4 times since joining last Thursday LOL.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> 4K!!?!?!?!?!?!!? What's your meal plan??!?!!?!!??!?!?!
> (I really think drinking a lot of milk is the best answer for me (and eating a little more too))


Eating more cals isn't that difficult. You just have to eat smarter, not necessarily more food.


----------



## Megaman (Sep 27, 2017)

be careful with the treadmill, it definitely does cause knee problems, I use knee straps while using it because of this


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> 4K!!?!?!?!?!?!!? What's your meal plan??!?!!?!!??!?!?!
> (I really think drinking a lot of milk is the best answer for me (and eating a little more too)


That's maintenance, I shoot for 5k+ right now. That's three 1000 calorie meals and two 1000 calorie shakes.

Breakfast is usually six slices of turkey bacon, a slice of cheese and an egg on two pieces of low sodium bread, a banana, 12oz of milk and a bowl of oatmeal with a 1/4 cup of granola. If I'm in a hurry I'll just eat like four bowls of cereal, a protein

Lunch is two servings of high protein peanut butter and a serving of jelly on low sodium bread, two servings of frozen veggies, a banana and 12oz of milk.

I make a shake I divide into two servings for mid morning and mid afternoon with the following:
24oz of 2% milk
2 cups oatmeal
1 serving of protein powder 
1/2 serving of carb powder 
1 cup of kale 
1 cup of strawberries
1/2 cup plain Greek yogurt
6 tablespoons of olive oil
3 whole eggs
1 tablespoon of peanut butter

Dinner is two beef patties and two slices of cheese on low sodium bread, 1 1/2 cups of kale pasta, two servings of frozen veggies, a banana and a 12oz glass of milk.

That's my main meal plan. When I eat other meals I just make sure they're around 1000 calories and if not I'll eat other stuff after to make it work out. I'm not a great cook, so i mostly eat the same stuff every day because it's easier than figuring up calories all the time. Getting enough protein is a given and I'm not so much worried about fat and carb ratios as much as total calories. Lately I haven't been doing so great keeping up because I finished school and haven't found a job yet and I'm not getting up as early as normal. That makes it hard to get everything in within a shorter time. When I'm getting up at 5:30am getting 5k+ isn't a big deal. That's why I'm stuck at 220lbs. That's really about as big as I care to be, but I want to bulk up around 235lbs and cut back down to a more lean 220lbs than I am now. I've been doing this for six years now and every bit of strength and size is hard to come by. Everything really has to be on point. It's nothing like that in the beginning though, so don't let that put you off.

Milk definitely helps getting in more calories. Like I said milk, nuts, cereal or whatever you get down easily.

If you're shooting for 3k that's 3 700 calorie meals and two 450 calorie shakes. That's manageable. Or just four 750 calorie meals. I'd try for all food at first or just one shake. Save the special tactics for down the road.



TheWelshOne said:


> Eating more cals isn't that difficult. You just have to eat smarter, not necessarily more food.


Pretty much. Putting olive oil in/on stuff, drinking milk or whatever works for you.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

JH1983 said:


> That's maintenance, I shoot for 5k+ right now. That's three 1000 calorie meals and two 1000 calorie shakes.
> 
> Breakfast is usually six slices of turkey bacon, a slice of cheese and an egg on two pieces of low sodium bread, a banana, 12oz of milk and a bowl of oatmeal with a 1/4 cup of granola. If I'm in a hurry I'll just eat like four bowls of cereal, a protein
> 
> ...


Interesting. Breakfast is where I struggle. Getting up for it. I want to start having eggs and sausage and milk. That'll easily help get my calories up alone.

I like hearing you don't have a problem with milk. A shake would be beneficial too.

What do you spend for groceries per week, would you say? (I'm just curious, I'm not going to copy for those who think I ask too much and don't just look things up on Google. I'm interested in seeing what other people do and maybe see where I need to fix)

Also, I keep hearing 'down the road' or 'for the first year.' Honestly, once I reach a certain weight - say 175 (that sounds normal) - that might be a good max - my goal isn't to get huge, just put on some weight and gain strength.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SFC01 said:


> lucky you didnt fly off the treadmill like an idiot, just be careful on it next time, try not to think about it.





wmu'14 said:


> Why would a silly thing like that happen to me.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> Interesting. Breakfast is where I struggle. Getting up for it. I want to start having eggs and sausage and milk. That'll easily help get my calories up alone.
> 
> I like hearing you don't have a problem with milk. A shake would be beneficial too.
> 
> ...


I wake up starving and that's usually the only time I'm actually hungry each day. The rest of the day is just eating because it's necessary. You'll want some kind of carb source with that breakfast. Toast, cereal, oatmeal, etc.

Groceries are around $60-70 a week. I shop at Aldi and get mostly generic stuff. Oatmeal is like $2 for the big container, turkey bacon is less than $2 a pack, eggs $0.70 a dozen, milk $3 a gallon, peanut butter about $2, the low sodium bread is more than regular bread, like $3, a big bag of frozen 85% lean beef patties is $8, the frozen veggies are $1.25 a bag, fresh produce is fairly cheap, cheese is $2-3, cereal is about $2 a box.

175lbs is a reasonable goal weight. Eat more and add weight to the bar every week and you'll be there in no time.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

JH1983 said:


> I wake up starving and that's usually the only time I'm actually hungry each day. The rest of the day is just eating because it's necessary. You'll want some kind of carb source with that breakfast. Toast, cereal, oatmeal, etc.
> 
> Groceries are around $60-70 a week. I shop at Aldi and get mostly generic stuff. Oatmeal is like $2 for the big container, turkey bacon is less than $2 a pack, eggs $0.70 a dozen, milk $3 a gallon, peanut butter about $2, the low sodium bread is more than regular bread, like $3, a big bag of frozen 85% lean beef patties is $8, the frozen veggies are $1.25 a bag, fresh produce is fairly cheap, cheese is $2-3, cereal is about $2 a box.
> 
> 175lbs is a reasonable goal weight. Eat more and add weight to the bar every week and you'll be there in no time.


See that's about what I spend per week eating like 3K calories less than you, but I get name brand outside of a few items.

I MUST start eating a good breakfast. Do that and that'll make it ten times easier!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

wmu'14 said:


> I MUST start eating a good breakfast. Do that and that'll make it ten times easier!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It will make it easier, I used to wake up early to have a big breakfast and then have another one before I started work. In the end I got sick of eating all the time and got smaller (like the size I am now).

It's like @JH1983 said, first you find out what your body needs, then you decide if it's worth it. Deciding it isn't is absolutely fine but accept that it's your decision, not that it's impossible (only if you make that decision of course).


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

LonelyLurker said:


> It will make it easier, I used to wake up early to have a big breakfast and then have another one before I started work. In the end I got sick of eating all the time and got smaller (like the size I am now).
> 
> It's like @JH1983 said, first you find out what your body needs, then you decide if it's worth it. Deciding it isn't is absolutely fine but accept that it's your decision, not that it's impossible (only if you make that decision of course).


For sure. I don't want to have to eat all the time and don't want to eat pounds and pounds of food all day, but eating 1K more so probably shouldn't be that big a problem. Let's be honest: I should probably be eating breakfast anyways. Having some eggs and sausage and milk shouldn't be that out of the question. 175 lbs should be doable. I know a lot of guys think even that's small, but considering I was 125 in high school and have only got to 150 in the last year or so (largely due to medication for SAD I believe and buying a 60ish lb weight or so to exercise with), that'd be great for me. 175 seems "normal."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

wmu'14 said:


> For sure. I don't want to have to eat all the time and don't want to eat pounds and pounds of food all day, but eating 1K more so probably shouldn't be that big a problem. Let's be honest: I should probably be eating breakfast anyways. Having some eggs and sausage and milk shouldn't be that out of the question. 175 lbs should be doable. I know a lot of guys think even that's small, but considering I was 125 in high school and have only got to 150 in the last year or so (largely due to medication for SAD I believe and buying a 60ish lb weight or so to exercise with), that'd be great for me. 175 seems "normal."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You should be able to reach that goal as long as you're consistent, adding breakfast to your diet would be a good start.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> For sure. I don't want to have to eat all the time and don't want to eat pounds and pounds of food all day, but eating 1K more so probably shouldn't be that big a problem. Let's be honest: I should probably be eating breakfast anyways. Having some eggs and sausage and milk shouldn't be that out of the question. 175 lbs should be doable. I know a lot of guys think even that's small, but considering I was 125 in high school and have only got to 150 in the last year or so (largely due to medication for SAD I believe and buying a 60ish lb weight or so to exercise with), that'd be great for me. 175 seems "normal."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 How tall are you? I was about 135lbs in high school and I'm 5'10". You don't really know what you're capable of until you try. 175lbs is very doable.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

JH1983 said:


> How tall are you? I was about 135lbs in high school and I'm 5'10". You don't really know what you're capable of until you try. 175lbs is very doable.


5'7" I think 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Okay, so I've been charting my food eaten on that website you guys posted:

Day 1: 3K calories
Day 2) 3K calories
Day 3: 2K calories
Day 4: 4K calories
Day 5: 2K calories

The "target" according to the website is 2K.

Looks like I've been struggling in the protein department:
Day 1: 128
Day 2: 116
Day 3: 72
Day 4:129
Day 5: 103

Target is 104

Thoughts on Calories and Protein report so far?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I just joined the gym too. I don't have much experience using any of the equipment so I'm going to have to do some research and create some beginner routine. My goal is to pack on some weight and muscle. I want to eat cleaner as well.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> Okay, so I've been charting my food eaten on that website you guys posted:
> 
> Day 1: 3K calories
> Day 2) 3K calories
> ...


Not bad. It'll get easier to be consistent. I'd go slightly higher on the protein. Drink a little more milk or get a protein powder if you really need to.

What are your workouts at the gym looking like?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

JH1983 said:


> Not bad. It'll get easier to be consistent. I'd go slightly higher on the protein. Drink a little more milk or get a protein powder if you really need to.
> 
> What are your workouts at the gym looking like?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I jog warmup for 5 minutes on treadmill, then spend about 5-7minutes at each machine for 45 more minutes. Sweating like crazy and/or gassed at the end. Legs get a tad sore, rest of body doesn't get sore, don't have a scale but can tell I'm gaining weight.

Have been eating breakfast so hope that helps. Am trying to drink more milk and peanuts. Not sure I like being hungry all the time. This will be a challenge. I wish I had a slow metabolism so I could just spend all day at the gym running/biking/swimming/lifting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> I jog warmup for 5 minutes on treadmill, then spend about 5-7minutes at each machine for 45 more minutes. Sweating like crazy and/or gassed at the end. Legs get a tad sore, rest of body doesn't get sore, don't have a scale but can tell I'm gaining weight.
> 
> Have been eating breakfast so hope that helps. Am trying to drink more milk and peanuts. Not sure I like being hungry all the time. This will be a challenge. I wish I had a slow metabolism so I could just spend all day at the gym running/biking/swimming/lifting.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 We'll need to get you on a specific routine when you're ready. It'll be simple, so don't worry.

No scale at the gym?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

wmu'14 said:


> don't have a scale


Wait what?

How have you been determining weight thus far?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Wait what?
> 
> How have you been determining weight thus far?


Last doctor physical
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

JH1983 said:


> We'll need to get you on a specific routine when you're ready. It'll be simple, so don't worry.
> 
> No scale at the gym?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No scale at the gym and I can't believe it either. I used my last physical as my weight.

The thing with the routines -> a lot use free weights /barbells and - not to sound like I'm making excuses - I'm not comfortable with those yet.

Also I don't want to start a routine and find out I'm not eating enough for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> No scale at the gym and I can't believe it either. I used my last physical as my weight.
> 
> The thing with the routines -> a lot use free weights /barbells and - not to sound like I'm making excuses - I'm not comfortable with those yet.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, it's because free weights produce significantly better results than machines. Do they have barbells there? I was under the impression they weren't allowed at Planet Fitness.


----------



## Maladream (Oct 2, 2017)

Congratulations!!
I'm so happy to hear of your success <33


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

JH1983 said:


> Yeah, it's because free weights produce significantly better results than machines. Do they have barbells there? I was under the impression they weren't allowed at Planet Fitness.


Yes of course they have barbells
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

HenDoggy said:


> I just joined the gym too. I don't have much experience using any of the equipment so I'm going to have to do some research and create some beginner routine. My goal is to pack on some weight and muscle. I want to eat cleaner as well.


Congrats! Good luck.

Sucks having a fast metabolism. If I had a slower one I could just spend all day at the gym LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> Yes of course they have barbells
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can PM you a copy of Starting Strength if you'd like. It has extremely detailed step-by-step instructions on how to perform all the important lifts. Reading them and watching a few videos will teach you how to do them. Then it's just a matter of practice makes perfect.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

JH1983 said:


> I can PM you a copy of Starting Strength if you'd like. It has extremely detailed step-by-step instructions on how to perform all the important lifts. Reading them and watching a few videos will teach you how to do them. Then it's just a matter of practice makes perfect.


That's okay. Maybe if/when I max out on the machines. After all, I am seeing some improvement already.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

wmu'14 said:


> That's okay. Maybe if/when I max out on the machines. After all, I am seeing some improvement already.


Feel free to PM me whenever and I'll send it to you. Keep in mind it'll take quite a bit of machine work to equal compound lifts. For example the deadlift works traps, lats, forearms, lower back, core, quads and hamstrings. Overhead press works pecs, triceps, front delts, mid delts, rear delts and core. You'd have to use a dozen machines to hit what those two exercises hit. If they have Hammer Strength machines at your gym I'd recommend them over any other machines. Use them whenever possible. Also the hack squat machine isn't half bad. Not the cable one, but the one where you load plates on it. If they don't have Hammer Strength stuff then the Smith machine would still be a step up from regular machines for bench or overhead press. Your core and other stabilizing muscles are going to be the weak link in a machine based routine, so that'll eventually be something you want to put some extra effort into to avoid developing major weaknesses.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yeh, if you are going to do this then you need a scale :lol. Keeping body fat down and relying on random doctors visits isn't going to cut it. Scales or google "dreamer bulk".


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I regretted joining mine. I rarely go. I prefer outdoor exercises over using machines and weights inside a cramp area. With my fit but scrawny frame I probably should go more lol.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

So today, nearing the end, I felt like throwing up. I went to the locker room to cool down a bit, came back and did another set. Then I left. When I got home I threw up all over (in the part of the sink that doesn't have the disposal). LOL.

Not sure if I'm drinking enough water or not. I rarely see the other gym-goers drinking water; but doesn't drinking a lot of water increase metabolism? IDK.



Pogowiff said:


> I regretted joining mine. I rarely go. I prefer outdoor exercises over using machines and weights inside a cramp area. With my fit but scrawny frame I probably should go more lol.


TBH I prefer bike riding, walking outside, shooting baskets (basketball), chin-ups/pullups at the park, kicking a soccer ball around -> but none of those really build muscle/strength; and that's what I want.



splendidbob said:


> Yeh, if you are going to do this then you need a scale :lol. Keeping body fat down and relying on random doctors visits isn't going to cut it. Scales or google "dreamer bulk".


I'll get a scale; don't worry.

Also, I'm not afraid of gaining any kind of weight, fat or muscle. I've been a ****ing string bean my whole life (no offense to skinny people, I just don't like being so skinny).



JH1983 said:


> Feel free to PM me whenever and I'll send it to you. Keep in mind it'll take quite a bit of machine work to equal compound lifts. For example the deadlift works traps, lats, forearms, lower back, core, quads and hamstrings. Overhead press works pecs, triceps, front delts, mid delts, rear delts and core. You'd have to use a dozen machines to hit what those two exercises hit. If they have Hammer Strength machines at your gym I'd recommend them over any other machines. Use them whenever possible. Also the hack squat machine isn't half bad. Not the cable one, but the one where you load plates on it. If they don't have Hammer Strength stuff then the Smith machine would still be a step up from regular machines for bench or overhead press. Your core and other stabilizing muscles are going to be the weak link in a machine based routine, so that'll eventually be something you want to put some extra effort into to avoid developing major weaknesses.


Yes, I always see people using the funny cable machine where there's so many handles and grips and stuff. The incredibly buff people are either always using that or the free weights.


----------



## thebenevolentmobsterjolly (Feb 14, 2017)

well done mate


----------

